# Looking for information on a 14 foot MFG Pintail



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't posted here in some time. Seems like life just gets in the way sometimes. My C&C 25 is up on the hard for the winter and I'm contemplating selling her. However, I just picked up a neat little sailboat that I can find little information on. 

This little boat is a 14 foot MFG Pintail, built in the early eighties. It needs a little TLC but everything is there. There are three sets of sails with the latest set only being a about five years old. The deck is weathered and chalked out pretty bad and I'm considering removing all the deck hardware and repainting the deck. Rub-rail is in good shape too. Rudder and keel are in good condition as well.

Does anyone know anything about this boat, and if it can be raced in any of the small boat classes? I found online that there used to be a Pintail racing class, but that was 40 years ago. MFG apparently only made about 1800 of these boats during the manufacture period.

Any information would be great.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I imagine you've probably already looked here:

National Pintail Class Association

But from the site it looks like it should be a nice little sailer, strongly resembles the Flying Juniors which the collegiate fleets have been racing for decades.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

this has a bit of info, not too much, but a couple of links:

PINTAIL Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have exhausted all the normal research sites and did come across those two before. I was hoping perhaps to find someone here with some firsthand experience with these little boats and or the racing class for them.

Here are few shots I took this morning. I don't think it should take too much to get her back in shape.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah, looks like sponge her out and go sailing!


----------



## mike ringler (Feb 19, 2012)

*Thats good stuff*

I was recently given a pintail as a "get it out of my yard and its your's". Thats why I ran accross this. Sail is OK. Jib is OK. needs new lines. I am restoring her, she will live out her next life on Smith Island in the Chesapeake Bay. (as soon as I find some spar time). Any input wil be appreciated. Well we know where 2 of the 1,800 are located.
Thanks for the Dribble,
Mike


----------



## windsweptsails (Jan 16, 2012)

I also have a a recently acquired Pintail and have been having a hard time finding more information than what is already listed here. I need to get new lines and am having a hard time figuring out the best rigging for the mainsheet, any ideas? I have a bridle sort of worked out but am not too sure about it...
~Caitlin


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

no outboard motor bracket  nice little boat.


----------



## climbhike (Mar 29, 2013)

I also have an early Pintail, sail number 207. Circa 1969? It has the plywood rather than molded seats and no well for motor. My Dad bought her from the original owner around 1975. Bought from my Dad 10 or 12 years ago. Trying to keep her patched up and have a little fun. Several people have been shocked to find out she's over 40 years old. Best day of sailing ever was on Grand Traverse Bay. I'm living in the Kalamazoo area now and sail mostly on local inland lakes. Original sails have been patched more than once, not worth the cost of new. Want to mount an electric trolling motor for convenience and teach my bride to sail. Want this boat to be a smaller version of the future retirement boat, maybe a 26 ft Macgregor. Have kids and grandkids in the Chicago and Grand Rapids areas. The pintail is a great teaching boat and is easy to rig and handle. Will try to keep her in the family for a long time. Dave G


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

climbhike said:


> I also have an early Pintail, sail number 207. Circa 1969? It has the plywood rather than molded seats and no well for motor. My Dad bought her from the original owner around 1975. Bought from my Dad 10 or 12 years ago. Trying to keep her patched up and have a little fun. Several people have been shocked to find out she's over 40 years old. Best day of sailing ever was on Grand Traverse Bay. I'm living in the Kalamazoo area now and sail mostly on local inland lakes. Original sails have been patched more than once, not worth the cost of new. Want to mount an electric trolling motor for convenience and teach my bride to sail. Want this boat to be a smaller version of the future retirement boat, maybe a 26 ft Macgregor. Have kids and grandkids in the Chicago and Grand Rapids areas. The pintail is a great teaching boat and is easy to rig and handle. Will try to keep her in the family for a long time. Dave G


I know this is an old thread, but I'm looking at a Pintail right now too. It has the wooden seats and when I showed pics on my own thread, someone thought the seats would need replacing totally.

Any further experiences with this little boat?


----------



## fosjames1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a Pintail in good sailing shape -- needs no work and very little TLC -- touchups. I improved the motor mount and the boat moves well (for docking, etc.) with an electric motor and smallish battery (also used for fishing/trolling when wind not cooperating). Trailer with boat for sale. Near Philadelphia. Noted June 2015. Text "amp-a10-jpj1."


----------



## Pintail105 (Aug 3, 2015)

I just bought a pintail a few months ago. It's been refurbished a bit, so in good condition and fun to sail (though I really need a new mainsail, the boltrope had shrunk). I'm struggling to come up with a good method for getting the mast up solo. I'm beginning to believe the original step isn't completely there. It has the base, but i wonder if there is supposed to be a bracket that the mast base side pins are supposed to slide into? I wonder if anyone has a picture of their pintail step? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Davey's Locker (Mar 15, 2017)

Do you still need a mainsail for your pintail? I have a brand new never used still in bag one. Sandy took out the pintail 4 years ago. We just never found a home for this sail.


----------



## cr8n (Sep 14, 2014)

Happy to help dig up this old thread! I was just given a Pintail that was in someone's way. I have to make a new rudder, but it is in pretty good condition otherwise. I have heard that they are very slow but it looks like a great family day boat.


----------



## CaptainCap (Oct 11, 2020)

Davey's Locker said:


> Do you still need a mainsail for your pintail? I have a brand new never used still in bag one. Sandy took out the pintail 4 years ago. We just never found a home for this sail.


Not sure if you received my post since old tread

Restoring a Sandi survivor 
I got it in 1975
Mainsail beat up & rusty from brackish water in Toms River NJ
Installed new S/S keel
Good against the local Flying Scots
Let me know if you can help with the sail for my restoration 
Dave


----------



## sailing28 (Jul 21, 2021)

CaptainCap said:


> Not sure if you received my post since old tread
> 
> Restoring a Sandi survivor
> I got it in 1975
> ...


----------

